# Am I allowed to post a mini in need of rescue here?



## Indy's mom (Oct 7, 2008)

Hope this is ok to do! Sorry if it is not!

ac4h.com is a rescue that tries to buy horses at auction that are in danger of ending up at slaughter. I am not going to go into the whole thing, just want to make you aware that they have a cute Mini mare possibly bred that is in great danger. you can email the rescue about her for more info but I can tell you you must act fast! email [email protected]

Stinky pics I know but it's all they could get. She is supposed to be "kid safe".

She can't even reach the hay in the second pic! :-( (she is inbetween the large ponies)

If you know anyone looking to make a rescue please let them know about her! Her fee looks to be $335., that would buy her out from the broker that is auctioning her off. I can send bigger pics if you PM me.


----------



## CheyAut (Oct 7, 2008)

What state is she in? Hope she gets a good home!

Jessi


----------



## Indy's mom (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Jessi

She is in PA at the dreaded New Holland Auction!!! I hope someone will get her too!!!


----------



## Gini (Oct 8, 2008)

Indy's mom said:


> Hi JessiShe is in PA at the dreaded New Holland Auction!!! I hope someone will get her too!!!


Please send bigger pictures to me [email protected]


----------



## Indy's mom (Oct 10, 2008)

I noticed that that "mini" is pending Yeah! Anyone here by any chance taking her?

Tammy


----------

